# Two old compound bows



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

I have the bear whitetail hunter... I would not shoot it, but get it looked at by a proshop and see what he or she thinks. I forgot how the cables go for the weight. 
The golden eagle may be worth a try. But get it looked at also. Limbs can have thin cracks in them and when weight it applied, they may explode (you probably know all of this though). I bought a golden eagle from a garage sale. for about 10 bucks with 6 arrows. I used the bow for a year and saved up to buy a higher quality one. My golden eagle was made my coleman inc. Look on the riser, may be a coleman made one. My limbs were high gloss black... but with camo duct tape it was a hunting machine.... I missed my first buck with that bow.... shot over him Hope this helps, Josh


----------

